# Pictures of SVS products



## Manic Miner (Jul 4, 2006)

There are two places to go if you want to see how an SVS looks when in an everyday living room, or in a homecinema.

The first one is probably known by many already:

http://www.frappr.com/svsowners

But there is also a second and better site:

http://avforum.no/minhjemmekino/search.php

Just enter 'SVS' and hit the søk (search) and you will be taken into to homes of norwegian SVS owners. Even my living room is in there


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

just put myself onto frappr web.:jump: 
but don't know how to edit location? my home is in Taipei city, not Taipei hsien [county]. can anyone pls help to correct this?:help: tks



Manic Miner said:


> There are two places to go if you want to see how an SVS looks when in an everyday living room, or in a homecinema.
> 
> The first one is probably known by many already:
> 
> http://www.frappr.com/svsowners


----------

